# Amplificador de audio e inversor de tension



## TEO_RAZA (Feb 1, 2007)

Tengo un amplificador de audio el cual se alimenta con 26+26 con punto medio
miren el siguiente link ahi esta el amplificador con su respectiva fuente de alimentacion

bueno lo que quiero hacer es lo siguiente 

este amplificador lo quiero instalar en el auto con un inversor de tension el cual se alimenta con los 12 volt de la bateria del vehiculo y entrega 220 volt alternos 
y mi duda era si yo al instalar todo esto en el vehiculo ¿tendre interferencia en el sonido? o distorsión

de antemano les doy las gracias y espero muchísima ayuda


----------



## ossian2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lo que necesitas es una fuente del tipo SMPS, busca en estos foros fuentes de este tipo, y te funcionará.
Bye


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Feb 2, 2007)

alguien me podria dar algun circuito de una fuente smps

y explicar + o - como se utilizan porfavor


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 9, 2007)

Es muy sencillo. Hay inversores 12dc-220AC que con poco precio te suministrarán hasta 300w sin complicaciones, aunque piensa que deberá ser capaz de soportar carga inductiva en la salida ya que dispondrás de otro transformador reductor a la salida.

Imagino que a lo que te refieres es al tema de los parasitos de una fuente conmutada en el sistema de audio del vehículo.  Efectivamente es un tema delicado, pero haz una prueba y saldrás de dudas, ya que depende del coche, de masas, de autorradio, de lineas y de todo el sistema en general. Yo lo probé en una mercedes vito en una sonorización de 2000 W y me funcionó perfectamente al aire libre, aunque la batería debe ser buena y el vehículo arrancado , por supuesto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-switching-110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-110-220vac-14683/


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Feb 25, 2007)

no me funciono el amplificador con el inversor , le puse un inversor de 12vdc a 220vac de 350w 
y me revento unas resistencias y los transistores de potencia del amplificador lo cual con la tensión de la red no pasaba..........

igual se agradese la respuesta chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2009)

*TEO_RAZA *, te hago una corrección , el amplificador usa para su fuente de alimentación un transformador de 26+26 CORRIENTE ALTERNA con punto medio , obvio.
Pero su alimentación es de *40+40 Volts de CORRIENTE CONTÍNUA*.  Así que tenés dos opciones, o una fuente conmutada SMPS alimentada a 12 Vdc y que tenga la salida de los 40+40 Vdc.  O la que vos mencionaste , más complaja y más cara , de colocarle un convertidor 12Vdc a 220 Vac y la fuente original de 220 Vac a 40+40 Vdc. En éste caso , la única ventaja sería que podrías bajar los parlantes y el amplificador del automóvil y enchufarlo a los 220 en cualquier lado para hacer una fiesta.


Lástima que se te quemó


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

"En éste caso , la única ventaja sería que podrías bajar los parlantes y el amplificador del automóvil y enchufarlo a los 220 en cualquier lado para hacer una fiesta."
En ese caso lo mejor es hacer las dos fuentes y utilizar terminales... lo de colocar el inversor no es una buena alternativa (se apagan por sobrecarga, baja tension,etc)...


----------

